# Got six inches!



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

SNOW you pervs. 

We usually only get a few flurries a year. Started snowing again this morning around 8 so even more than 6 now.








[/URL]

Me out w/ kiddo yesterday - big hill behind me with kids sledding.








[/URL]

She's coming back up the hill in red jacket.







[/URL]

My drive home from work around noon - turning into my neighborhood - this is my street:







[/URL]

Big decision this morning - bloody mary or screwdriver?


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

I dug out my Man-ruler, and that's definitely 10 inches, BTW.

10 inches of snow, huh! 

It's fun, innit! Look at them kids, they love it.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Sandfly said:


> I dug out my Man-ruler, and that's definitely 10 inches, BTW.



:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

Jersey's getting buried today. 

No work today though=bonus!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

sex is a lot like snow........you never know how long it will last or how much you will get!


----------



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> sex is a lot like snow........you never know how long it will last or how much you will get!


Sex isn't cold as hell and you don't lose limbs from it...unless you are going it wrong


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

lisab0105 said:


> Jersey's getting buried today.
> 
> No work today though=bonus!


Corporate office is in NJ - they are closed so we KNOW it's serious when NJ closes!


----------



## stillhoping (Aug 27, 2012)

And it is headed here! Just had a treacherous ride home from the market and gym, but all snuggled in for tonight. And if I am lucky, I will get a little more than 6"


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm in the southeast as well and we apparently had the same storm. Snow and ice. It's beginning to melt. Thankfully.


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

We typically get some of this action, put this year my portion of the PNW has been an isolated little corner so far. 40's and raining or cold but clear.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Sweet! Enjoy your snow day, Enjo!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Hehe. I wish I had a snow sex buddy.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

It's rainy and melty here, but still slippery as all get out. This morning, I was walking from the parking ramp to work, and a student walking ahead of me was carrying a little paper plate with a bagel on it. He slipped on a patch of ice and his bagel did a beautiful flip... right into a puddle.  He was very good-natured about it, though, and just laughed and told me to be careful. I hate that the snow melted only days after finally getting some (my son is distraught, poor kid), but now I'd rather it just all went instead of hanging around as ice that just melts and refreezes.


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

I love all the snow pictures!!!!


----------

